# Thinking of building 100% cruncher. Need help.



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

As the title says I am going to build a new rig just for the team.
The big question is just what will i put in it, and do i really need a case.
I was thinking going i7 930, but with the new 6 core from Intel i was thinking that would be worth waiting for.
just for the AMD fans in the club, I will get the new six core for my main rig. It will show it's face just around my birthday so how can I say no to that.

My Questions:

Should I wait or build now?
How is the temps on a rig on the box?
What is the min ram for a 1366 board?
It will only crunch, do I need a high end board?

THX Michael B.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

why not find some used parts? 

maybe its just me, but i think its kinda crazy to build  a brand new system just to crunch, but thats just me

regarding memory, i think you can use a single stick if you want to, just read the manual, it has to be inserted in a certain slot to work i think?

if you wanna wait then you can wait loooooong for the new 6core to get out in other versions than the 980X

find a used UD3R, P6T, or similar,

and at least put it on a mobo tray, should not be hard to find a old case and take one from there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2010)

IMO, retire your current rig and use that as the cruncher. Pull 4GB+5870+2x 500GB's+Blu Ray from that build use it on the new and purchase low end video for your current specs to help overhead cost.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Don. I have lots old case's around just might mod one to fit it. You have had great luck in the use'd parts but i shy away from them. Truth be told i could have built a new system with the money the casino toke from me last knight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea Jr is right! you would be looking at that shiny new I7 over in the corner crunching its heart out and wishing you were using it as your main rig. in the long run the 955 would do just about the same as a stock clocked i7 if you overclocked the 955 and let it crunch away and then use the I7 to your advantage


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

This Rig in my specs has only a few days left. Remember the new AMD 6 core is on its way for my birthday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

HMMM well i wonder what would win? a I7 930 or a 6 Core amd? maybe do some benches with both when you build them and then decide?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> This Rig in my specs has only a few days left. Remember the new AMD 6 core is on its way for my birthday.



Oh so you are definitely getting the 6 core? I still like the idea of reusing old hardware for a cruncher.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think you understand. I am Upgrading my old rig, I just feel the need to build a cruncher!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

then buy a gigabyte UD3r from new, or the p6t, 

a 920/930, 

and 1stick of memory,

a corsair CX400w

a small HD

then you should be good

what about cooling=

regarding temps, i have like 2c higher on the box than in a case, so its not MUCH higher,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I don't think you understand. I am Upgrading my old rig, I just feel the need to build a cruncher!



No I do understand. My point is why buy new hardware when you have a perfectly fine 955 you could continue to crunch with? Maybe a nice 785G to pair that 955 with then you wouldn't have to purchase a video card for the "new cruncher". With this current economic decline in the US I was just trying to save you some cash in your wallet by giving an opinion and suggestion.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

Board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128375&cm_re=ud3r-_-13-128-375-_-Product
cpu, i bet you can find a good deal at MC 

memory dosnt have to be fancy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231252

CX400w http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008 its a very good psu + its silent


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks again Don.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

I should point out that i have over three rigs. Video i can just steel from a old rig. Also all have power over 500W.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

@don that board looks like it just found a new home


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

NICE!! you can get a 920 or 930 @ microcenter for cheap


----------



## caleb (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont get it why dont you guys simply donate the money for PC+ power it would use for the time it would work.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

^^ then you dont get the idea of crunching.

and how it feels to have machines doing good work for you


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 19, 2010)

got to agree with Jr, that 785 ddr2 MB with graphics on board is great, got one myself, IF YOU HAVE 1 ddr2 stick laying around, an old PSU, and HDD, u got ur self a cruncher.adapter might help  if its even necessary. phenomII 955 without the video card wont use much power so in my eyes an old PSU should be able to handle it.. thats around $84 total
_____________________________


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks I think i have a plan.
go with jr's board for the old 955.
put my new birthday present in main rig.
Buy Don's motherboard pick and a 930.
Win at Casino and give to all.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks I think i have a plan.
> go with jr's board for the old 955.
> put my new birthday present in main rig.
> Buy Don's motherboard pick and a 930.
> Win at Casino and give to all.


now thats cruncher thinkin
_____________________________


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been very impressed with my Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H, I picked it up for $75 from Newegg and it takes my 955 C2 to 3.8ghz, albeit with high temps.  So with a decent cooler (Mugen2) and CX400w, 3.8ghz should be very attainable


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 19, 2010)

Cant wait to see the X6 up and running, MOAR power. Yay AMD!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the board i have. just never could get over 3.8. 
My temps are through the roof.


----------

